# Choix, dernières précisions requises !



## Li@mst0rM (24 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous, je me permets de créer ce post car j'ai besoin de dernières précisions pour choisir mon Ipad. 

Les deux seuls doutes qui subsistent sont pour moi le problème de l'absence d'un port USB ainsi que le coût de la 3G. Tout ceci en espérant voir le plus vite arrivé le multitâche qui était mon troisième doute. 

J'ai longtemps hésité à attendre l'arrivée de la concurrence, mais ayant testé l'objet récemment et pensant que la concurrence n'offrira pas grand chose de mieux (exit ceux sous Windows déjà, non merci j'ai donné. Je ne suis pas un pro Apple mais cela occupe 50% de mon parc informatique donc je sais à quoi m'en tenir de Windows, qui plus est sur une petite machine comme cela). La seule petite frayeur que j'ai, c'est d'attendre la sortie de L'iPad 2 et qu'il y ai des ports USB dessus.. et devoir revendre le premier Ipad. (à confirmer ?)

-Le port USB car j'aimerai brancher une clé usb dessus pour avoir accès à mes textes depuis l'Ipad. J'ai vu sur youtube que cela semblait possible d'y pallié... existe t il une autre possibilité (en y accédant depuis un PC ? )

-La 3G car je n'y suis pas habitué, ne l'ayant pas sur mon téléphone (qui n'est pas un Iphone). Comment marchent les forfaits ? Si j'envoie un mail depuis "mail", dois-je payé ? Dois-je payé pour surfer ou est-ce un forfait de téléchargement pour app ? Y a t il un intérêt à déja avoir un Iphone, ou, si je veux vraiment la 3G, l'utiliser via un Iphone dont les couts de forfaits sont moins élevé ? 

Est-il possible officiellement (je précise car j'ai vu que c'était possible mais cela semble être officieux) d'acheter un Iphone avec un forfait 3G, puis de partager ce dernier sur l'Ipad. 

Je suis chroniqueur/rédacteur et étudiant et je bouffe donc énormément de .txt et de navigation web (recherche), ainsi que de prise de notes. Je m'en servirai donc pour : 
-Allez sur le web, le plus souvent avec plusieurs onglets ouvert, pour faire de la recherche. 
-Consulter mes mails.
-Ecrire sur un document texte, j'ai testé la saisie et je pense acheter le clavier externe proposé en plus, au moins pour l'utiliser à la maison, dehors je me servira du tactile.

Je vais donc m'en servir comme remplacement de l'ordinateur portable et comme alternative à l'Iphone (j'ai déja un téléphone et je n'aime pas l'ergonomie offerte par l'iphone comparé à l'Ipad) et comme carnet. J'ai pensé à un moment que le problème lié à Flash serait un vrai problème mais je pense pouvoir m'en passer).

Je tiens à préciser que je ne compte pas m'en servir comme outil de saisie en cours, sachant que je fais la fac à distance, je n'en ai donc pas besoin. Seulement pour prendre de rapide notes. 

Pas comme Ipod, j'en ai un, probablement peu comme lecteur vidéo et comme console (mais cela pourra arrivé quelques fois). 

J'ai en fait envie de le prendre pour remplacer mon ordi portable qui ne me sert qu'à.. ce que j'ai cité ci-dessus. 

Concernant les questions subsidiaires qui ne vont pas servir dans mon choix final d'achat ou non mais auxquelles je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse, si une âme charitable se lançait dans le Q/R je lui en serait très reconnaissant. 

-L'ipad peut il faire magnétophone ? 

-Est il possible de synchroniser les textes écrits sur une application de saisie de texte avec un PC en branchant l'Ipad dessus ? Je travail beaucoup à la main avec un carnet, donc en rentrant je recopie mes notes sur un doc word. Est ce que l'ipad pourrait directement copié mes notes prisent dessus sur le PC ? (et sur un mac ? )< --- je pose cette question car le MAC chez moi n'est pas à moi, je suis sur un PC. Mais je pourrai avoir un Ibook dans quelques mois. 

-Je suis chez free en wifi chez moi, est-ce un avantage dans Paris par exemple pour avoir un accès Wifi "quasiment" partout qui serait une sorte d'alternative possible à la 3G ?

-Avec le kit photo, on peut mettre des cartes SD. Il est possible de mettre des fichiers .txt sur une carte SD. Sera il possible de voir ces fichiers texte en branchant la carte SD à l'Ipad ? Car en fait l'Ipad ne semble pas avoir d'explorateur pour voir les fichiers... donc j'ai des doutes sur le succès de pouvoir ouvrir mes fichiers texte depuis une clé USB ou autre périphérique externe. 


Voilà je crois que c'est à peu près tout, pour l'instant mon choix penche vers un 16 ou 32 go wifi (même si j'hésite beaucoup à prendre la 3G), mais peut être que vos réponses me feront changer d'avis. 

En espérant avoir été explicite et pas trop long, merci beaucoup !


----------



## Dagui (24 Août 2010)

Li@mst0rM a dit:


> J'ai longtemps hésité à attendre l'arrivée de la concurrence, mais ayant testé l'objet récemment et pensant que la concurrence n'offrira pas grand chose de mieux (exit ceux sous Windows déjà, non merci j'ai donné. Je ne suis pas un pro Apple mais cela occupe 50% de mon parc informatique donc je sais à quoi m'en tenir de Windows, qui plus est sur une petite machine comme cela). La seule petite frayeur que j'ai, c'est d'attendre la sortie de L'iPad 2 et qu'il y ai des ports USB dessus.. et devoir revendre le premier Ipad. (à confirmer ?) *Aucun soucis pour la re-vente de ton futur iPad, tu trouvera preneur très facilement.*
> 
> -Le port USB car j'aimerai brancher une clé usb dessus pour avoir accès à mes textes depuis l'Ipad. J'ai vu sur youtube que cela semblait possible d'y pallié... existe t il une autre possibilité (en y accédant depuis un PC ? ) *Il faudra jailbreaker ton iPad, ou par exemple utiliser des solution de stockage de documents en ligne comme DropBox (Gratuit, avec 2Go)*
> 
> ...


----------



## Li@mst0rM (24 Août 2010)

Merci beaucoup, ce sont déja de biens bonnes précisions ! 

Je tiens juste à préciser que j'ai dans mon parc perso un ordi portable *plus* un ordi de bureau et non pas juste un ordi portable (le reste du parc, dont le apple, est à ma mère). Donc contrairement à ce que tu as semblé croire (mais je n'avais précisé), je veux que le Ipad remplace mon ordi portable... mais j'ai encore un ordi de bureau monté il y a à peine un an qui me conviendra parfaitement pour le reste ( = je ne serai pas dépendant de l'ipad, j'ai d'autres alternatives pour le reste). 

Si d'autres personnes ont d'autres précisions, je suis preneur  

Merci en tout cas.


----------



## twinworld (24 Août 2010)

pour le port USB, tout ce qu'on peut dire de sûr c'est qu'actuellement - comme vous vous en êtes rendu compte - il n'y en a pas sur l'iPad de première génération. 

Après, on sait pas quand les iPad de seconde génération vont sortir. On ne sait pas s'ils auront un port USB (les iPhone n'en ont toujours pas) et venir demander ce qu'on en pense ici, c'est aussi sûr que d'aller consulter une voyante 

pour ce qui est de la 3G, j'ai un abonnement prépayé (j'habite pas en France, mais c'est le même principe que les abonnements proposés par les opérateurs français). Pour surfer et rédiger des notes, voire les sauver sur un ftp, y a pas de souci. J'ai un forfait qui me permet un flux de données de 300 Mb par mois et je l'atteins jamais.


----------



## ZePoupi (24 Août 2010)

Concernant le gestionnaire de fichiers, il y a l'excellente application GoodReader qui permet de monter l'iPad sur réseau wifi et d'échanger les fichiers via ton PC ou Mac ou un autre iPad (utilisant GoodReader lui aussi).

Sinon, l'appli Evernote qui permet de synchroniser notes écrites, vocales, etc. Dropbox également pour l'échange de fichiers entre plusieurs machines.

Sinon, pour taper des textes, l'iPad est très bien, mais il faut un certain temps pour s'habituer au clavier virtuel. Sinon, les prises de notes vocales, impec avec certaines applications que tu peux trouver sur le Store (dont Evernote).

Pour ma part, l'iPad remplit très bien son rôle, prise de notes, consulter mes mails, surf sur internet, flux rss, twitter, gestion de mon site sous WordPress, gestion de projets avec Things, etc. Et pour Flash, en effet, cela ne me manque pas.


----------



## Li@mst0rM (24 Août 2010)

Merci à vous ! 

ZePoupi, quand tu dis par exemple (car quelqu'un m'en a déjà parlé) 





> Sinon, l'appli Evernote qui permet de synchroniser notes écrites, vocales, etc. Dropbox également pour l'échange de fichiers entre plusieurs machines.



Est ce que cela peut se synchroniser sur PC ou seulement sur un Mac ? Car j'imagine que cela ne passe pas par Itunes. 

Dernière (je pense) question : j'ai pu tester rapidement que pour mettre des vidéos sur un Ipod (nano, le dernier) il fallait obligatoirement les encoder en mp4, est ce que c'est la même chose pour l'Ipad ? 

@twinworld : oui il semblerai que Orange fasse des recharges par carte à raison de 10&#8364; les 300Mo 

Merci


----------



## ZePoupi (24 Août 2010)

Evernote est également disponible sur PC, Mac, iPhone et iPad. 
Pour les films, cinexPlayer permet de lire des DIVX sur iPad. Sinon, Air Video permet de streamer des divx depuis ton Mac et le visionnage du film en Wifi sur ton iPad. :love:


----------



## Li@mst0rM (25 Août 2010)

Bon et bien je vois bien l'achat d'un Ipad 32Go wifi, et probablement d'un Iphone 3G (ça sera une excuse pour changer car mon portable est pas tout jeune) qui tentera de faire office de routeur 3G via le wifi de l'ipad  + housse Apple + mini clavié en plus.

Merci à tous en tout cas, si d'ici Vendredi il n'y a rien à ajouter, alors c'est partie !


----------



## twinworld (25 Août 2010)

Li@mst0rM a dit:


> Bon et bien je vois bien l'achat d'un Ipad 32Go wifi, et probablement d'un Iphone 3G (ça sera une excuse pour changer car mon portable est pas tout jeune) qui tentera de faire office de routeur 3G via le wifi de l'ipad


non, mais utiliser l'iPhone comme routeur pour l'iPad, c'est pas possible dans l'utilisation normale.


----------

